# عيـــــــــد الصعــــــــــود المجيـــــــد ( ملف خاص)



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*





**الأعياد السيدية في الكنيسة القبطية
 عيد الصعود المجيد

 السبب الأول:
 تمجيد المسيح

     تمجيد المسيح فى صعوده كان لابد أن يسبق تمجيد الكنيسة بحلول الروح القدس.

    أختفاء السيد المسيح سابق للحلول لكى يتحول الرب من كائن معنا إلى كائن فينا، كائن معنا محدوده لكن كائن فينا غير محدوده نتيجة عمل الروح القدس. "ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم "ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم" بفعل الروح القدس طبعاً.



  السبب الثانى: كرازة التلاميذ:

    قبل أن يصعد أوصاهم أن يكرزوا وقال لهم "دُفع إلى كل سلطان ما فى السماء وما على الأرض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به وها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر". التلاميذ لم يعيشوا كل الأيام لكن كان مقصود الكنيسة. كرازة التلاميذ على مر الأيام، أى مع الكنيسة فالأشخاص تنتهى لكن الكنيسة تدوم إلى الأبد.

    (أع 1: 4 – 9) "أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذى سمعتموه منى لأن يوحنا عمد بالماء وأما أنتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير". ولذلك يوم الصعود يوم الخميس بينما الأعياد الُكبرى تتم يوم الأحد مثل القيامة والعنصرة وقبلهما الشعانين. لذلك فدورة الصعود تتم يوم الأحد لربط الصعود بالأحد.



  السبب الثالث: 
إعلان مجيئه:

    إنه سيأتى كما صعد، لذلك إنتظار مجئ المسيح عقيدة "وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتى آمين" نعلن انتظارنا لمجيئه الثانى. 


   + طقس العيد:

    تُصلى صلاة الثالثة والسادسة ثم يُقدم الحمل، وهناك مرد خاص بالإبركسيس يُقال حتى عيد العنصرة لارتباط الصعود بحلول الروح القدس.

    القراءات كلها تهدف فى ذلك اليوم أنها تبرز حقيقة التبنى، "صاعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" لذلك القراءات تتكلم عن المجد الذى نناله والتبنى الذى يصير لنا.

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*طقس الأعياد السيدية المسيحية (علم اللاهوت الطقسي)
 طقس عيد الصعود المجيد





هذااليوم مجد بقية الاعياد وشرفها كما يقول الاباء لأن فيه صعد الرب الى السماء بعد أن أتم عمل الفداء أو اكمل كل التدبير الخلاص من بعد أربعين يوما من قيامته (لو 24: 51، أع 1: 1 – 11) وتحتفل الكنيسة تذكارا لصعود الرب:

  اولا: تمثلا بالملائكة التى فرحت به واستعدت لاستقباله استعدادا لائقا بمقامه العظيم وجلاله المرهوب وأخذت كل منها تبشر الاخرى بقدومه (راجع مز 24: 7 الخ).

 ثانيا: تنفيذا لنبوة داود النبى والتى دعا بها جميع الامم للترنم لاسمه والاحتفال بذكرى صعود بفرح وابتهاج (مز 47: 8)

      ثالثا: طبقا لما جاء فى أوامر الرسل وهو: (من أول اليوم من الجمعه الاولى احصوا أربعين يوما الى خامس السبوت (أى يوم الخمسين) ثم أضعوا عيد لصعود الرب الذى اكمل فيه كل التدبيرات وكل الترتب وصعد الى الله الاب الذى أرسله وجلس عن يمين القوة (دسق 31) ولا تشتغلوا فى يوم الصعود لأن تدبير المسيح اكمل فيه (المجموع الصفوى 198، 199).

      أما أقوال الاباء فتدل على سمو منزلته فى الكنيسة منذ القديم.. فالقديس كبريانوس يقول (لا من لسان بشر ولا ملائكى يستطيع أن يصف بحسب الواجب عظيم الاحتفال والاكرام الذى صار للاله المتجسد بصعوده فى هذا اليوم ولانه لا يوصف ولا يدرك). 
والقديس أبيفانيوس يقول: (أن هذا اليوم هو مجد بقية الاعياد وشرفها لأنه يتضح أن الرب اكمل فى هذا العيد عمل الراعى العظيم الذى أخبرنا عنه (لو 15: 4 – 7) وذهبي الفم يقول (أن داود النبى تنبأ ساطعة ومجد عظيم لا يوصف وحينئذ هتف الروح القدس آمرا القوات العلوية (أرفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم).

 وغرض الكنيسة من الاحتفال بهذا العيد ظاهر فأنه يقصد:

    1- حث بنيها على شكر وتمجيد الرب الذى أنهض طبيعتنا الساقطة وأصعدنا وأجلسنا معه فى السماويات (أف 2: 6).

    2- تعليمهم بأن الذى انحدر لأجل خلاصنا هوالذى صعد ايضا فوق جميع السموات لكى يملأ الكل (أف 4: 9، 10) فيجب أن يفرحوا لأن الرب ملك على الامم. الله جلس على كرسى مجده (مز 47: 8).  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

    3- تفهيمهم أن يسوع هذا الذى ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سيأتى هكذا (أع 1: 11) للدينونة (مت 16: 27).

  طقس العيد:

      توجد ابصالية واطس خاصة موجودة بكتاب اللغات والسجدة، وأرباع الناقوس وذكصولوجية خاصة (بالابصلمودية السنوية).. وكما أن للعيد ابصالية خاصة.. فتوجد ابصاليتان (واطس وأدام) لفترة العشرة ايام الواقعة بين عيدى الصعود والعنصرة (موجودتين بكتاب اللغات والسجدة وبالابصلمودية السنوية). باقى السبحة عادية.. ولكن هناك مزامير الساعتين الثالثة والسادسة.. ومر ابركسيس خاص يقال حتى العنصرة.. وهناك لمن يقال يوم خميس الصعود نفسه والاحد السادس من الخماسين بعد الابركسيس ويقال أيضا فى التوزيع اذا كان المتناولون كثيرين (أفريك اتفى.. طاطا السماء) وله برلكس ومرد. وهناك دورة مثل القيامة بصورتى القيامة والصعود.. ويقال فى هذه الدورة (وكذلك فى الاحد السادس) اخرستوس آنيستى (القيامة) ثم (أبى أخرستوس أنيليم ابسيس..) ويعاد الاثنين حتى آخر الدورة. وفى نهايتها يقال (بى اخرستوس افتوئف..) وهذه الدورة نفسها فى العنصرة مع اضافة ربع اللحن السابق كذلك يوجد مرد مزمور وانجيل وأسبسمات (واطس وآدام) للفترة ما بين الصعود والعنصرة.

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*من أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن {عيد الصعود}

يقول القديس أغسطينوس ((صعد يسوع الى السماء ... لذلك
علينا ألا نقلق على الأرض.. لتكن أفكارنا هناك وسوف يكون
هناك سلام .. إن أردنا ان نصعد ونكون بصحبته فيجب علينا أن
نكف عن الخطية وعن الشر .. نحن نعيد لمناسبة عيد الصعود بكل
طهارة فنحن نصعد معه وتكون قلوبنا فوق لأن قيامة المسيح هى
رجاؤنا وصعوده ههو مجدنا))
م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*صعود المسيح وجلوسه عن يمين الله - للراهب كاراس المحرقى






ختم القديس مرقس الإنجيل بصعود المسيح إلى السماء إذ يقول: " وبعدما كلمهم إرتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله " (مر19:20).

وصعد تعني أنه نزل أولاً، فالسيد المسيح هو الله الذي قد ظهر في الجسد، لكي يفيدنا ويخلصنا ويرفع عنا عقوبة الخطية، لقد جُرح وأُهين من أجلنا فكان ولابد أن يتمجد وهكذا جاء صعوده تأكيداً للاهوته وتمجيداً له.

ويعلق القديس غريغوريوس الكبير على صعود المسيح ويوضح الفرق بين صعوده وصعود إيليا وأخنوخ قائلاً ً:
إن إيليا صعد بمركبة ليظهر أنه محتاج لعون غيره، وهكذا أخنوخ نقل.. لكننا لا نقرأ عن السيد المسيح صعد بواسطة مركبة أو ملائكة لأنه لا يحتاج لمساعدة.

ويعطينا القديس أغسطينوس تفسيراً لعبارة يمين الله فيقول:
لا نفهم جلوسه عن يمين الله بمعنى جلوس أعضائه الجسدية، إنما نفهم اليمين بمعنى السلطان الذي قبله من الآب لكي يأتي ويدين.

وكلمة جلس هنا تعنى أنه قد استقر .. استقر فى هذه القوة ، أى أن عبارة " أخلى ذاته " ( فى7:2 ) ، قد انتهت بالصعود وما كان يسمح به من إهانات البصق واللطم والجلد وما أشبه قد انتهى وقد استقر الآن فى عظمته ، حتى إنه حينما يأتى فى مجيئه الثانى ، سيأتى فى مجدة وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه ( مت31:25 ) على سحاب السماء ، كما صعد " أع11:1 " .

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده:

المقصود بصعود السيد المسيح إلى السماء أنه صعد بالجسد لأن اللاهوت لايصعد وينزل، فهو موجود فى السماء والأرض وما بينهما ، مالئ الكل . إنما الصعود بالجسد وهذا ما رآه التلاميذ يوم الصعود " أع 9:1 " .

ومن جهة الجلوس ، الله ليس له يمين ويسار . عبارة يمين ويسار تقال عن أى كائن محدود بيمين ويسار . أما الله فهو غير محدود .

ومن ناحية أخرى لايوجد فراغ حوله يجلس فيه أحد ، لأنه مالئ الكل وموجود فى كل مكان . وكذلك لو جلس الابن إلى جواره ، لكانا متجاورين . وهذا ضد قول الابن " أنا فى الآب ، والآب فى " " يو11:14 " .

إنما كلمة ( يمين ) ترمز إلى القوة والعظمة والبر كما نقول فى المزمور " يمين الرب صنعت قوة ، يمين الرب رفعتنى . يمين الرب صنعت قوة ، فلن أموت بعد بل أحيا " " مز117 " . ومثل وقوف الابرار عن يمينه ، والاشرار عن يساره فى يوم الدينونة "مت25" . فكون المسيح عن يمين الآب أى فى عظمته وبره . لذلك قال السيد المسيح لرؤساء الكهنة " من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان عن يمين القوة " " مت64:26 " .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*التقويم القبطي وحساب الأبقطي (علم الابقطى)
 طريقة تحديد يوم عيد الصعود

  أولا: نحدد موعد عيد القيامة لتلك السنة وكم يوما انقضت فى شهره

 ثانيا: فإن كان فى برمهات نضيف الى ذلك 9 (تسعة) أيام فتزيد الجملة عن 30 دائما.

    فنسقط منها 30 والباقى يكون عدد عيد الصعود فى شهر بشنس.

    وإن كان عيد القيامة فى برمودة نضيف اليه 9 أيام المذكورة ومهما كان الناتج يكون موعد عيد الصعود فى شهر بشنس أيضا.

    وإن زاد عن 30 نسقط منه 30 والباقى يكون موعد عيد الصعود فى شهر بؤونة.



    مثال: لتحديد يوم عيد الصعود لسنة 1705 ش

    فى سنة 1705 ش كان عيد القيامة يوم 22 برمودة

        نضيف ال 22 الى 9 أيام = 31

      نسقط من ال 31 ثلاثين يوما

    31 – 30 = 1 وهو موعد يوم عيد الصعود

    إذن عيد الصعود لسنة 1705 ش هو أول بؤونة.

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*    أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن: لماذا بقى زماناً بعد القيامة؟ تثبيت إيمان التلاميذ



    جمع يسوع تلاميذه حوله وتلمذهم تحت يديه عاشوا معه يرون بأعينهم ويسمعون بآذانهم ويلمسون بأيديهم...

    يرون فيه ابن الله الوحيد خالق الأعين للعمى من بطون أمهاتهم يرونه صاحب سلطان شخصي على الطبيعة وعلى الملائكة..... الخ. ويتلمسون حبه وحنانه العجيب.

    يرون اموراً مدهشة تؤكد وتؤكد بدون ادني شك من هو؟ وما هي رسالته؟ وما هو طريقه؟ إنه ابن الخالق جاء ليفدي الخطاة سالكاً طريق الصليب . لكنهم كبشر كثيراً ما كانوا يضعفون في إيمانهم من جهته... بسبب ضعفهم هم:

    + فبعدما رأوه يأمر الحمي فتخرج من حماة سمعان للحال (مت14:8) تجدهم يخافون من الهلاك بينما يسوع نائم في وسطهم لهذا وبخهم قائلاً (ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الإيمان) "مت26:8".

ومرة أخري عندما رأوه ماشياً على البحر في وسط اضطراب الأمواج خافوا منه إذ حسبوه خيالاً.

    ومرة أخري خافوا على يسوع وعلى نفوسهم قائلين يا معلم الآن كان اليهود يطلبون أن يرجموك وتذهب أيضاً إلي هناك) "يو8:11".

    وفيلبس يقول له (أرنا الأب وكفانا) يو8:14".

    وبطرس يقف في طريق الصليب قائلاً له (حشاك) .

    والتلاميذ تراءى لهم كلام المريمات عن قيامة الرب من بين الأموات (كالهذيان) ولم يصدقوهن "لو24:11". وتوما يشك في شخص الرب القائم.

    وتلميذا عمواس في حديثهما مع الرب القائم يقولان له ونحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع أن يفدي ولكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك بل بعض النسوة منا خبرتنا إذ كنا باكراً عند القبر ولما لم يجدن جسده أتين قائلات إنهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا أنه حي) لو24:21-23".

    ففي وجوده معهم بالجسد رغم كل أعماله العظيمة التي صنعت قدامهم لكنهم كانوا سرعان ما يخورون ويضعفون في إيمانهم به...

    لهذا فإن الرب في محبته قبل أن يبقي معهم أربعين يوماً يتردد عليهم وليس كما كان سابقاً في ملازمتهم بالجسد وهو في هذا يريد أن يجعل تعلقهم به تعلقاً إيمانياً حتى وإن لم يروه بالجسد يلزمهم أن يؤمنوا به كإله متأنس...

    وحتى في نهاية الأربعين يوماً قبيل صعوده (وبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم "مز16:14".  وإذا ارتفع صعد لكنه بلاهوته لم يفارقهم قط.

    وإذا ارتفع وبخهم على عدم إيمانهم وأرسل لهم الروح القدس الذي يحل فيهم فيذكرهم بكل ما قاله لهم ويكشف لهم الطريق ويعزيهم ويجذبهم ويعمل فيهم في حياتهم وفي الكرازة والشهادة للرب المصلوب القائم من بين الأموات.

    هذا أيضاً ما ذكره القديس أغسطينوس في احدي عظاته عن عيد الصعود إذ جاء فيها:-

    غنية هي الأسرار المقدسة المخزنة في الكتاب المقدس سواء تلك التي لا نزال نبحث عنها أو التي كشفها الرب لضعفنا وإن كان الزمن لا يكفي لأن نكشف لكم كل شيء...

    وإذ لا يمكننا أن نخدع أولئك الذين جاءوا إلي هنا جائعين لهذا فإننا لا نترك سر هذا اليوم (عيد الصعود) أن يعبر ونحن صامتون إذ أن ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي قام بالجسد من الأموات قد صعد به إلي السموات.

    (لقد تحدث السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه بعد قيامته ليثبتهم في إيمانهم وصعد إلي السموات حتى ينفصل عنهم بالجسد)

    وبسبب عادل بسبب ضعف تلاميذه لكي يقويهم قد عين أن يبقي معهم أربعين يوماً كاملة بعد قيامته يدخل إليهم ويخرج من عندهم يأكل معهم ويشرب كما يقول الكتاب مؤكداً أنه الآن بعد القيامة قد أعيد إليهم بعدما أخذ منهم بالصليب هذا بالرغم من أنه لم يكن يرد أن يستمر باقياً معهم قدام أعينهم بالجسد ولا أن يلتصقوا به بعد خلال عواطف طبيعية (بشرية) .

    لأنه بنفس مشاعر المودة التي جعلت بطرس يخاف لئلا يتألم الرب هي نفسها التي جعلتهم يريدونه أن يكون حاضراً معهم بالجسد.

    لقد اعتادوا أن يروه معهم سيدهم ومعزيهم ومطيباً لخاطرهم وحاميهم إنساناً مثلهم وإذ لم يعودوا يرونه هكذا بدئوا يؤمنون به رغم غيابة عنهم جسدياً.

    لقد اهتم بهم كتعبيره مثلما تهتم الدجاجة بفراخها لأن الدجاجة أيضاً بسبب ضعف فراخها تصير هي أيضاً ضعيفة.

    لأن إن إسترجعتم ذاكرتكم (ترون طيوراً كثيرة لها فراخاً لكننا لا نري طيراً يضعف مع فراخه إلا الدجاجة.

    ولهذا السبب فإن الرب استخدم هذا التشبيه لأنه بسبب ضعفنا هو أيضاً أخذ ضعفنا إذ أخذ جسدنا. وأما الآن فإنه يلزمهم (التلاميذ) أن تتقوي أذهانهم وترتفع فيفكروا في السيد المسيح بمفاهيم روحية بكونه كلمة الأب إله من إله الذي به كل الأشياء خلقت...

    ففي الأربعين يوماً أظهر لهم نفسه مثبتاً إياهم في الإيمان خلال المناقشات التي حدثت معهم ولكنه كان يظهر لهم أكثر فأكثر لكي ينسحب عن أعينهم حتى يفكروا فيه أنه هو الله وإن ذاك الذي يحدثهم على الأرض كأخ سيعينهم وهو في السماء إذ هو أيضاً ربهم.

    هذا ما وضحه الإنجيلي يوحنا.

    ليلاحظ كل واحد وليتأمل. فإن الرب قال (لا تضطرب قلوبكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلي الأب لأن أبي أعظم منى (يو28، 27:14) . وفي موضع أخر يقول (أنا والأب واحد) "يو30:10".

    ولم يعلن هذه المساواة للأب خلسة بل بالطبيعة إذ علم بهذا أحد تلاميذه الذي قال له (يا سيد أرنا الأب وكفانا) "يو8:14". فأجابه (أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأي الأب ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الأب والأب في) .

    ماذا يعني (الذي رآني) إلا (الذي يفهمني ويراني بالعين الروحية) ؟! فإنها مثل الأذان الداخلية التي قصدها الرب عندما لم يكن بجواره أحد أصم ومع ذلك قال (من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع) "مت25:11". وهكذا أيضاً النظر الداخلي الذي للقلب متى رأي إنساناً به الرب فإنه أيضاً يري الأب لأنه مساو للأب.

    (ابن الله بالطبيعة، المساوي للأب، صار ضعيفاً إلي الموت خلال رحمته) .

    أنصت إلي الرسول الذي يتوق أن يذكرنا بمراحم المسيح كيف صار ضعيفاً لأجلنا حتى يجمع فراخه تحت جناحيه معلماً تلاميذه هم أيضاً أن يشتركوا مع الحزانى في آلامهم هؤلاء التلاميذ الذين بلغوا إلي ثبات معين خلال ضعفهم العام حيث أن (الابن) نزل غلي سمواته وأوقف ضعفنا. إنه يقول (فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً "فى5:2". مخبراً إيانا من قبيل الحنو أن نتمثل نحن الأولاد بابن الله (الذي إذ كان في صورة الله) .

    ولئلا يشك أحد من جهة الكلمة ذاته أضاف مبكماً أفواه الأشرار قائلاً الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله.

    ماذا يقصد أيها الأخوة الأعزاء بقوله (لم يحسب خلسة؟ أي أنه مساو للأب بالطبيعة إذ في مساواته للأب لا يكون مختلساً فالإنسان الأول (آدم) أراد اختلاس مساواة الله (تك5:3) أما (المسيح) فهو مساو للأب لا خلسة بل بالطبيعة متحداً معه اتحاداً كاملاً...

    وماذا فعل؟ لكنه اخلي نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.

    فمع أنه بالطبيعة مساو للأب قوي في قدرته لكنه صار ضعيفاً من أجل حنو عطفه على البشرية.

    إنه قوي جداً خالق كل الأشياء وقد صار ضعيفاً لكي يجدد خليقته.

    (المسيح يرغب في الصعود، حتى إذ يصير غائباً عنهم بالجسد يتمتعون بلاهوته) .

    لاحظوا إذن ما جاء في يوحنا (لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلي الأب لأن أبي أعظم منى) "يو28:14".

    إذاً كيف هو مساو للأب كقول الرسول وكقول الرب نفسه (أنا والأب واحد) "يو30:10". وفي موضع أخر (الذي رآني فقد رأي الأب) "يو9، 8:14". وهنا يقول (أبي أعظم منى) ؟..!.

    لقد كانوا يفكرون فيه كإنسان ولم تكن أذهانهم قادرة على إدراك لاهوته فإذ لا يعودوا يرون الناسوت ولا يكون بينهم (على الأرض) يفكرون في لاهوته لهذا يقول لهم (لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلي الأب لماذا؟ لأنه إذ أذهب إلي الأب تستطيعون إدراك مساواتي للأب ولهذا السبب (أبي أعظم منى) لأنه إلي الآن ترونني في الجسد فترون أبي أعظم منى.

    (لو كنتم تحبونني) . لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلي الأب، وماذا يعني هذا إلا إنهم لم يحبونه؟!

    + ماذا تحبون؟ تحبونني من جهة الجسد الذي ترونه (دون أن تعرفونني) . فلا تريدونه يفارق أعينكم ولكن (لو كنتم تحبونني) مدركين أنني خالق كل شيء لكنتم حقاً تفرحون أني أمضي غلي الأب لماذا؟ (لأن أبي أعظم منى فإذ ترونني على الأرض هكذا فإن أبي أعظم منى وإذ أذهب واختفي عن أعينكم ويختفي عنكم جسدي فلا ترون الثوب الذي التحقت به في اتضاعي إذ يصعد إلي السماء تعرفون ماذا تترجون؟ لأنه لم يرد أن يخلع عنه هذا الثوب (الجسد) الذي أراد أن يلبسه هنا على الأرض لأنه لو خلعه ليأست البشرية من جهة قيامة أجسادهم. إنما ارتفع به إلي السموات ومع ذلك نجد أناساً يشكون في قيامة الأجساد.

    فإن كان الله قد أكد قيامة الأجساد في جسده فهل يحرم الإنسان من هذا؟!

    + لقد لبسه من أجل رحمته بنا، أما نحن فنلبسه بحكم طبيعتنا وقد اظهر لهم وأكد ما قاله لهم وأرتفع. لقد أخذ عن أنظارهم الجسدية حتى لا يعودوا ينظرونه كمجرد إنسان....

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2010)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااائع 
شكرا كتير ليك على الملف الخاص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مجهود اكثر من راااااااائع
> شكرا كتير ليك على الملف الخاص
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والتشجيع


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2010)

*تأملات عن صعود السيد المسيح له كل المجد...*







*صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء مكث السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ بعد القيامة اربعين يوما يظهر لهم ويكلمهم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله ( اع 1 : 3 )لم يكن صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء مفارقة او تخلى عن التلاميذ صعد الى السماء و بقى معهم بلاهوته رفعهم من المستوى الحسى المادى الى المستوى الروحى*

* اى ان التلاميذ حينما كان السيد المسيح على الارض بالجسد كانوا يروه بالحواس اما بعد صعودة الى السماء فيروه بالايمان. عمل عملية فطام لهم فجاء الوقت الذى فيه لابد ان يبدأوا فى العمل بدون وجوده معهم جسديا لانهم وصلوا الى مرحلة النضج*

* اولاً صعد السيد المسيح الى السماء بالجسد لان اللاهوت لا يصعد ولا ينزل لان السيد المسيح وهو على الارض موجود فى السماء بلاهوته ومتحد بالاب وبالروح القدس كما قال و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يو 3 : 13)*

*اى انه وهو يتكلم هو موجود فى السماء متحد بالاب ...ويقول ايضا لفيلبس الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في. الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال (يو 14 : 10)  اى يقول له ان الاب متحد به فى الارض ويعمل الاعمال*
*ونقول فى القداس الغريغورى عند صعودك الى السماء جسديا*

*ثانيا من جهة الجلوس الله ليس له يمين ويسارعبارة يمين ويسار تقال عن اى كائن محدود بيمين ويسار اما الله فهو غير محدود ومن ناحية اخرى لا يوجد فراغ حوله يجلس فيه احد لانه مالئ الكل وموجود فى كل مكان وكذلك او جلس الابن جواره لكانا متجاورين وهذا ضد قول الابن " انا فى الاب والاب فىّ " ( يو 14 : 11 )*

*ثالثا فما معنى ان يقال جلس فى يمين الله ؟؟؟كلمة يمين ترمز الى القوة كما هو مكتوب يمين الرب صنعت قوة يمين الرب رفعتنى يمين الرب صنعت قوة فلن اموت بعد ( مز 117 )اى ان السيد المسيح بصعوده دخل الى مكانته الاولى وقوته وان فترة ضعفه واخلائه لذاته ( فى 2 : 7 )*

*قد انتهت وما كان يسمح به من اهانات البصق واللطم والجلد وما اشبه من اجل الفداء قد انتهى لذلك قال السيد المسيح لليهود فقال يسوع انا هو و سوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة و اتيا في سحاب السماء (مر 14 : 62) كما ان كلمة يمين ترمز الى البر والحق وكانت اليد اليمين تستخدم فى القسم إذ كانت تُرفع اليد اليمنى عادة عند القسم ( تك 14 : 22 ، تث 32 : 40 )*

*.ومثلما قال السيد المسيح ان يوم الدينونة سوف يقف الابرار عن اليمين والاشرار عن اليسار ( مت 25 )اى ان السيد المسيح بصعوده الى السماء جلس عن يمين الله فى البر والحق وُاعلن بره وحقه الذى ُاخفى بعض الوقت على الارض عن الناس الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالخطية*

*وقائلين فاجاب اليهود و قالوا له السنا نقول حسنا انك سامري و بك شيطان يو8 : 48وقالوا عنه هذا لا يخرج الشياطين الا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين مت12 - 24وقالوا ايضاً عنه انه كاسر للسبت وليس من الله ( يو 9 : 16 ) وانه خاطئ ( يو 9 : 24 )وقالوا عنه إنه اكول وشريب خمر ( لو 7 : 34 )وقالوا عنه محب للعشارين والخطاة ( مت 11 : 19 ) اى انه واحد منهم ومحب لخطيتهم وقالوا عنه ايضا انه مجدف ويتكلم بتجاديف ( مت 9 : 3 ) ولذلك رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اكثرمن مرة قائلين....*

*لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف ( يو 10 : 33 )و حكموا عليه بالموت بسبب تهمة التجديف ايضا ....حينئذ قال رئيس الكهنة قد جدف ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود ها قد سمعتم تجديفه ( مت 26 : 65 )*
*وقالوا عنه امام الحاكم وجدنا هذا يفسد الامة و يمنع ان تعطى جزية لقيصر قائلا انه هو مسيح ملك ( لو 23 : 2 )*
*فكان واجباً ان يعلن بره بأن يجلس عن يمين الله كما ان كلمة يمين ترمز الى العظمة*
*السيد المسيح الذى اخلى ذاته من كل مظاهر العظمة والمجد على الارض كان لابد ان يستردها بصعوده الى السماء لذلك مكتوب ...داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.( مر 12 : 36 )*
*ومكتوب ايضاً الذي وهوبهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي( عب 1 : 3 )ومكتوب ان السيد المسيح سيأتى فى المجئ الثانى فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه (مت 25 : 31 ) كمـا صعـد فى مجد ( اع 1 : 11 ) وايضا كلمة اليمين تعنى البركة المضاعفة لان اليد اليمين كانت توضع على الرأس لنوال البركة وبارك يعقوب افرايم بوضع يده اليمنى على رأسه بركة مضاعفة اكثر من اخيه منسى الذى وضع عليه يده اليسرى ( تك 48 : 14 )*

* والسيد المسيح حينما جلس عن يمين الله يعنى انه اعلن انه الاله المبارك الذى له البركة والتى اختفت قليلاً بسبب الفداء اذ مكتوب المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة (غل 3 : 13)ومكتوب ايضا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا (اش 53 : 6)  فأن اثمنا الموضوع عليه اخفى بره ..ولعنتنا اخفت بركته وبصعوده الى السماء صارت له البركة الاصيلة الخاصة به*

*والخلاصة صعود السيد المسيح وجلوسه عن يمين الله يعنى انه استقر فى قوته وبره وحقه وعظمته وبركته الى الابد اميـن*

*رابعاً هل عند صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء كسّر قوانين الطبيعة ؟؟؟ان الله حينما وضع قوانين الطبيعة لتخضع هى له وليس لكى يخضع هو لها كما ان السيد المسيح صعد الى السماء بجسد روحانى سماوى لا يخضع للجاذبيه الارضية ومعجزة الصعود هى ليست فى صعود الجسد الى السماء ولكن فى تحول الجسد الترابى الى جسد روحانى*.


*م ن ق و ل*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع فعلا رائع *

*ويستحق المتابعه *

*لسا ما قراته كله بس حبيت ابدي اعجابي فيه*

*شكرا الك اخي على الملف الرائع والشيق*






​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2010)

*تأملات فى عيد الصعود
*
*نيافة الأنبا موسى

على جبل الزيتون... حيث علمت أن اليوم هو يوم الصعود... ولاحظت أن التلاميذ قد هرولوا إلى هناك...ليأخذو ابركتك الأخيرة...ويعاينوا صعودك المجيد!! وما هى إلا لحظات...حتى ظهرت لهم بوجهك المنير...وابتسامتك الودودة...ووداعتك المعهودة...وحبك اللانهائى... نيافة الأنبا موسى فرفعت يديك الطاهرتين...وباركتهم جميعاً...ثم انفردت عنهم... وصعدت إلى السماء...صعدت إلى السماء جسدياً...كما علمتنى الكنيسة... جسدك وعروسك...فأنت لم تصعد بلاهوتك فقط...بل بلاهوتك المتحد بناسوتك...فى طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين...وهكذا أفهم تعليم كنيستك...فى القداسين الباسيلى والغريغورى...ففى الباسيلى نقول للآب السماوى :"أومن أؤمن أؤمن... أن هذا هو الجسد المحيى...الذى أخذه ابنك الوحيد...ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح...من سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا...والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم...وجعله واحداً مع لاهوتك...بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير...واعترف الاعتراف الحسن أمام بيلاطس البنطى...وأسلمه عنا على خشبة الصليب المقدسة...بإرادته وحده عنا كلنا...بالحقيقة أؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته...لحظة واحدة، ولا طرفةعين...يعطى عنا خلاصاً، وغفراناً للخطايا...وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه" (القداس الباسيلى - الاعتراف).

وفى القداس الغريغورى...نخاطبك أيها الابن الوحيد قائلين:
"لا ملاك، ولا رئيس ملائكة، ولا رئيس آباء، ولا نبياً...ائتمنته على خلاصنا... بل أنت بغير استحالة تجسدت وتأنست...وشابهتنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطيئة وحدها...وصرت لنا وسيطاً لدى الآب...والحاجز المتوسط نقضته...والعداوة القديمة هدمتها... وصالحت السمائيين مع الأرضيين...وجعلت الاثنين واحداً...وأكملت التدبير بالجسد...وعند صعودك إلى السموات جسدياً...إذ ملأت الكل بلاهوتك...قلت لتلاميذك ورسلك القديسين...سلامى أعطيكم... سلامى أنا أترك لكم...هذا أيضاً، الآن أنعم به لنا يا سيدنا...وطهرنا من كلدنس، ومن كل غش، ومن كل رياء...ومن كل شر، ومن كل مكيدة...ومن تذكار الشر الملبس الموت" (القداس الغريغورى - الصلح).
وبينما أنت صاعد إلى فوق... فى سحابة مقدسة... وعيون التلاميذ تشخص إليك... وتحدق فيك... فى لهفة ودهشة وتساؤل... هل سنصعد معك يا سيد؟!

أم ستنزل إلينا بعد زيارة خاطفة للسماء؟! أم ماذا بالضبط؟! لم تترك تلاميذك فى حيرة... بل أرسلت إليهم ملاكين قالا لهم: "أيها الرجال الجليليون...ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء؟! إن يسوع هذا، الذى ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء... سيأتى هكذا، كما رأيتموه منطلقاً إلى السماء" (أع 11:1).

فرجعوا إلى أورشليم... ومكثوا يصلون فى علية مار مرقس... التلاميذ والعذراء والنسوة ومن معهم... إلى أن حلّ عليهم الروح المعزى فى صوّر ثلاثة :

1 ريح عاصف... فالريح والروح كلمة واحدة... الريح حياة الجسد، والروح حياة الروح!!

2 وألسنة من نار... فالروح هو النار التى تطهرنا من أدناس الخطية...

3 وألسنة جديدة... فالروح القدس هو الذى يعطينا صدق التجديد وإرسالية الخدمة، وإمكانية الكرازة!!

وهكذا أنطلق الرسل يخدمون ويبشرون... حتى نشروا المسيحية فى كل مكان... فى أنحاء العالم المعروف حينئذ...بقوة الروح... وعمق الصلاة... ويقين الإيمان... وفاعلية الكلمة... صاروا شهوداً للرب... + فى أورشليم (القلب)... + وفى اليهودية (الأسرة)... + وفى السامرة (الأصدقاء)...  وإلى أنحاء الأرض (الجميع)... ربى يسوع... مسيح الصعود... اسمح لى بأن آخذ بركات صعودك المجيد... ففى هذا الحدث المبارك أجد لنفسى بركات كثيرة...

1- أعرف أن الجسد هو وزنة مقدسة... وأنه كما شارك الروح فى الخطيئة، سيشترك معها فى المجد!!
فأعطنى أن أقدس جسدى لك... بكل طاقاته وصحته... بكل حواسه ومشاعره... بكل مراحل عمره، حتى إلى يوم اللقاء!!

2- وأعرف أن السماء هى موطنى الأخير... فهى الوطن السمائى الخالد... الذى تشتاق إليه نفسى... والذى يستريح فيه كيانى... من عناء هذا الدهر... وظلمة هذا العالم... وشقاوة هذا التراب!! وكم تفرحنى كلمات قديسك المحبوب... الأنبا موسى الأسود: "أذكر ملكوت السموات... لكى تتحرك فيك شهوته"...

3- وأعرف قوة شفاعتك الكفارية... فأنت الآن فى يمين العظمة... قائم تتشفع فينا بقوة دمك وفدائك... وتغفر لنا خطايانا وآثامنا !! رآك الحبيب يوحنا... جالساً على عرش فى السماء... شبه حجر اليشب الأحمر... رمز الفداء!! والعقيق الأبيض... رمز القداسة!! وقوس قزح حول العرش... رمز الرحمة!! وحولك أربعة وعشرون قسيساً... رمز قديسى العهدين: القديم والجديد... وأمامك سبعة مصابيح... رمز رؤساء الملائكة... أو رمز روحك القدوس العامل فى الأسرار... وقدام عرشك بحر زجاج شبه البلور... رمز المعمودية المطهرة!!

وفى وسط العرش أربعة كائنات مملوءة عيوناً...رمز البشيرين الأربعة!!

الأسد.. رمز مارمرقس.. الذى بدأ إنجيله بالصوت الصارخ...والعجل... رمز مارلوقا... الذى بدأ إنجيله بالذبائح... والإنسان... رمز مارمتى... الذى بدأ إنجيله بالإنسان... والنسر... رمز ماريوحنا... الذى بدأ إنجيله بالكلمة... الكل يسبح ويمجد... ويطرحون أكاليهم عند قدميك... فهم فى الأصل قد أخذوها منك... أنت الخالق القدوس، الفادى المحب!! أنت الماشى وسط المناير!!أنت الممسك بيدك قادة الكنيسة!!أنت الأول والآخر... البداية والنهاية... الحىّ وكنت ميتاً... وها أنت حىّ إلى الأبد!!
4- وأعرف أن صعودك وعد بالملء بالروح... فأعتكف مع تلاميذك الأطهار... لعلى آخذ قبساً مما أخذوه...
فمن أنا حتى يتنازل روح الله إلىَّ؟!

ولكنها محبتك الحانية... وتواضعك المجيد... ووعدك الأكيد... أن "ينسكب روحك على كل بشر" (يؤ 28:2)، (أع 17:2). فأعطنى يارب روحك الذى يبكتنى على كل خطية... والذى يرشدنى كلما احتجت إلى نورك، ويذكرنى بكل ما قلته لى، ويعزينى فى كل آلامى وضيقاتى، ويثمر داخلى بثمارك المقدسة، ويهبنى بعضاً من مواهب خدمتك... لعلى أخدمك ما حييت!!

5- وأعرف أن صعودك وعد بالمجىء الثانى... كما وعد الملاكان تلاميذك الأطهار... وهو وعد أكيد... حينما تأتى لتدين العالم... وتأخذ إليك الأبرار... هناك على السحاب... ثم إلى مجد، فى الملكوت!!

فأعطنى يارب أن أستعد لمجيئك الثانى... بل أن أستعد كل يوم... حتى لا يأخذ أحد إكليلى... الذى يمكن أن تهبه لى... إن تبعتك حتى النهاية!!
*

*م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع فعلا رائع *
> 
> *ويستحق المتابعه *
> 
> ...


ربنا يبارك حضرتك....أشكرك للتشجيع


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

* كتاب كلمة منفعة - البابا شنوده الثالث

  - الصعود

    فى يوم عيد الصعود، تحتفل الكنيسة باليوم الذي صعد المسيح فيه إلى السماء، وجلس عن يمين الآب.  صعد فى مجد متحدياً كل قوانين الجاذبية الأرضية.  وأعطانا أيضاً أن نصعد مثله، ونتحدى جاذبية الأرض، وننضم إلى جاذبيته هو بقوله "وأنا إن أرتفعت، أجذب إلى الجميع"..  أخذته سحابة، واختفى عن أينهم. 
 وسيأتى ثانية على سحاب السماء، مع ملائكته وقديسيه، لكى يرفعنا معه على السحاب، ونكون مع الرب فى كل حين.

    وكما جلس عن يمين الآب، سيجلسنا معه فى مجده.

    هذا الذى صلبوه فى الجلجثة، وأحصى وسط أثمة، مع كثيرين التعيير والإهانات، قام من الأموات فى مجد، وصعد إلى السموات فى مجد وجلس عن يمين الآب فى مجد.

    ولم تكن الجلجثة نهاية محزنة لحياته، إنما كانت بداية لكل أمجاده..

    وهكذا كل من يتألم معه، لا بد سيتمجد معه..  كانت آخر صورة رآها له الإثنا عشر، هى هذا الصعود، الذى رفع كل أنظارهم إلى فوق، حيث المسيح جالس، والتى قال عنها الرسول "رفع فى المجد" (1تى 3: 16)

    ولم يعد ألم المسيحية منفصلاً عن أمجاده 
    هذا المسيح الذى تألم من أجلن.  ظهر للقديس اسطفانوس فى آلام استشهاده، فرأى السماء مفتوحة، وأبصر مجد الله، ورأى قائماً عن يمين الله (أع 7: 55، 56) فصرخ أيها الرب يسوع إقبل روحى إن الذى نزل، هو الذى صعد أيضاً.. و نحن لا يمكن أن نصعد، إن لم ننزل أولاً.  

    ندخل مثله فى إخلاء الذات، وفى تحمل الآلام، وفى الصعود إلى الصليب، قبل الصعود إلى يمن الآب..

    وإذ صعد المسيح إلى فوق، فإننا باستمرار نرفع أبصارنا إلى فوق، حيث جلس المسيح عن يمين أبيه، وحيث يرجع إلينا مرة أخرى على السحاب ليأخذنا إليه.

    فنصعد حينئذ صعوداً لا تزول بعده مرة أخرى..  آمين.

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 أبريل 2010)

* أخي أبو تربو*
*شكراً علي الملف الكامل الذى أعددته لنا عن عيد الصعود المجيد *


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أخي أبو تربو*
> *شكراً علي الملف الكامل الذى أعددته لنا عن عيد الصعود المجيد *


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2010)

*
شكـــرا

للموضوع الرائع جداا

سلام الرب يسوع
​
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكـــرا
> 
> للموضوع الرائع جداا
> ...


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## حبة خردل (5 مايو 2010)

شكراً ليك يا ابوتربو ..كنت محتاجة فعلاً الموضوع دة 

وياريت كمااان لو لقيت حاجات عن الصعود  للاطفال تتقال في مدارس الاحد

شكراً ليك اوووووي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> شكراً ليك يا ابوتربو ..كنت محتاجة فعلاً الموضوع دة
> 
> وياريت كمااان لو لقيت حاجات عن الصعود  للاطفال تتقال في مدارس الاحد
> 
> شكراً ليك اوووووي​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة..
 دورت لحضرتك يا تاسونى لقيت موضوع عن عيد الصعود للاطفال هتلاقيه حضرتك فى قسم روضة الاطفال....صلواتكم


----------

